# Single greatest movie scene of all time (IYO)?



## exile

I'm curious about what people think of as the single greatest scene in the history of film. This is of course a matter of intensely personal opinion, and very few of us have seen enough movies to be really encyclopædic on the subject... but so what?!! 

To get things rolling, my own personal 'greatest of all time' is the scene in _Casablanca_, where Victor Laszlo, the Czech freedom fighter and patriot, on the run from the Nazis and in exile in Casablanca, with his wife Ilse (played by the incomparable Ingrid Bergman) enters the bar owned and operated by Rick (Humphrey Bogart) and hears the loathsome SS unit that has in effect taken over the place loudly braying out "Die Wacht am Rhein". To see what happens next, go here...


----------



## MA-Caver

Excellent choice to be sure. Always get stirred by that. Victor's defiance against the dangers before him to rally the people. The love shining in Ilsa's eyes for her husband's bravery and defiance against those who would hunt him down and kill him. Rick, showing his true colors and allegiance when he flat out claimed "I stick my neck out for nobody." Definitely one of the great scenes and great films of all time.

I'm sentimental and remembered that I cried helplessly the first time I saw the ending of this film ... still do, (no it isn't spoiling it-- hopefully it'll encourage a full viewing). City Lights, with Charlie Chaplin gloriously playing his famous Tramp in all of his humanity. 
To set this up simply. (from wiki)
The plot concerns Chaplin's Tramp, broke and homeless, meeting a poor blind girl (Virginia Cherrill) selling flowers on the streets and falling in love with her. The blind girl mistakes him for a millionaire and, because he doesn't want to disappoint her, he keeps up the charade. He later saves a millionaire from committing suicide and a running gag throughout the film is when the millionaire is drunk he is the best of friends with the tramp right until he sobers up and can't remember him. Meanwhile the tramp works small jobs such as street sweeping and enters a boxing contest, all to raise money for an overdue rent bill.
The tramp encounters the drunken millionaire again, who provides a casual gift of a thousand dollars that eventually will pay for the rent, and an operation for the girl's eyes. Unfortunately like many of the tramp's efforts things go wrong and he is mistakenly accused of stealing the money when the millionaire sobers up. The tramp manages to get the money to the girl, telling her that he is going away shortly before he is arrested and sent to jail for several months. The ending is just after he's been released... 

[yt]JpghUlfUzmQ[/yt]

From Wiki: However, it was one of the great financial and artistic successes of Chaplin's career, and remained his own personal favorite of all his films. He was especially fond of the last scene. He commented:
&#8220; 	_n City Lights just the last scene &#8230; I&#8217;m not acting &#8230;. Almost apologetic, standing outside myself and looking &#8230; It&#8217;s a beautiful scene, beautiful, and because it isn&#8217;t over-acted.[2] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_Lights_


----------



## Twin Fist

oh please

phoebe cates comming out of the pool in Fast Times at Ridgemont High

case closed


----------



## CoryKS

Twin Fist said:


> oh please
> 
> phoebe cates comming out of the pool in Fast Times at Ridgemont High
> 
> case closed


 
Word.  That one, and the chest-burster scene from Alien.


----------



## arnisador

Twin Fist said:


> phoebe cates comming out of the pool in Fast Times at Ridgemont High



That really _was_ an extremely erotic shot, and is memorable.

I don't know how to choose a single answer to this, but on purely technical grounds I have always been very impressed by the long opening shot in _The Player_. As to one that resonates personally with me, there are many, and I wouldn't know where to begin!


----------



## Gordon Nore

> May 10th. Thank God for the rain.


 
No citation needed.


----------



## BrandonLucas

It is a really hard decision, but I can give at least one of my all time favorites:

Star Wars
Episode VI:  Return of the Jedi

2 scenes really stand out for me....the first one is where Luke is burning the body of Darth Vader, and the camera pans out to show the celebration going on around him, while he mourns the death of his father.

The second one is the scene in the *original *Episode VI in which Luke looks over from the party and sees Yoda, Obi Wan, and the *original* Anakin standing together in the force.  Makes me shiver.

I would, however, like to note that I cannot stand Hayden Christianson...and I threw up in my mouth the first time I saw the edited version where they replaced the original Anakin with him.  Hayden is one of the all time worst actors, right up there with Shatner.  He was no Anakin.


----------



## Kreth

The death of Roy Batty in Bladerunner, "...like tears in the rain."


----------



## Blindside

The beach scene from Saving Private Ryan, showing the horrors of war, and that bravery and heroism is about doing your job despite the fear, not the lack of it.


----------



## Nolerama

Comedy: Loads of scenes from Animal House. Particularly this one since it pertains to the way I felt at a party I recently attended.

Drama: The end of My Girl is very sad. REALLY sad...

Horror: The needle-in-the-eye scene in The Audition (Japanese version)

Sci-Fi: "KAAAAAHHHHHHN!!!!" - Capt. Kirk


----------



## MA-Caver

Blindside said:


> The beach scene from Saving Private Ryan, showing the horrors of war, and that bravery and heroism is about doing your job despite the fear, not the lack of it.


That was indeed a great scene, brutality of war literally in your face and the sounds of it, the fade out/in and the confusion, the horror. 
It's been said that it was so realistic that veterans that were _actually_ there got up and left the theater... dunno if that was really true but definitely believable.


----------



## elder999

There's quite a few, but the one I keep coming back to is a little obscure-it's the climactic bar fight scene in _Twinkle, Twinkle, Killer Kane,_ also released as _The Ninth Configuration._

I love that movie.....


----------



## Tez3

Kreth said:


> The death of Roy Batty in Bladerunner, "...like tears in the rain."


 
"Time...to...die"

that's my favourite too, I like the original version which I saw first not the directors cut.

The one where Luke Skywalker is watching his father's body burn scene was ruined for me as I was watching it at work the other day and the Gurkha who was working with me at the time had to tell me that the scene is not very realistic as the smell of a burning body is very strong and very very unpleasant! Thanks, Oom for that!


----------



## matt.m

It would seem that I would give an answer from "Sands of Iwo Jima" or "Heartbreak Ridge", however both are false.

I would have to say the Quickening of "The Kurgan" in Highlander I.  Great ending to an action movie.  Really, as far as action flicks are concerned I am hard pressed to find one better.  The ending was great, it more than made the movie....lt launched 4 sequals, 2 t.v. series, and an animated series.

As far as drama goes well "Chariots of Fire, Bridge Over the River Qui, Potempkin, and Schindler's List" are the greatest I can think of.


----------



## myusername

A few that spring to mind for me...

The end of Rocky 1 with Rocky screaming "Adriaaaan!" whilst she is struggling to get through the crowd to be with him!

The scene in One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest when Jack Nicholson takes the other patients fishing.

Also, the very end of The Graduate when after all the drama of escaping the wedding they hop on to a bus and sit in silence! You can tell that they will struggle for conversation for the rest of their lives!! LOL.


----------



## elder999

Tez3 said:


> "The one where Luke Skywalker is watching his father's body burn scene was ruined for me as I was watching it at work the other day and the Gurkha who was working with me at the time had to tell me that the scene is not very realistic as the smell of a burning body is very strong and very very unpleasant! Thanks, Oom for that!



Well, Oom's probably a vegetarian, and you're Jewish......
.....burning bodies, fresh ones, anyway,  smell like pork.


----------



## Blindside

matt.m said:


> I would have to say the Quickening of "The Kurgan" in Highlander I. Great ending to an action movie. Really, as far as action flicks are concerned I am hard pressed to find one better. The ending was great, it more than made the movie....lt launched 4 sequals, 2 t.v. series, and an animated series.


 
Uh Matt, anybody ever warn you that you have a bit of an obsession??? *Looks the Highlander stills from Matts photo gallery.*    I do think it says something of the original that three of the sequals completly sucked and flopped at the box office, and yet they went back for a fourth, which unsurprisingly did exactly the same thing.


----------



## Tez3

elder999 said:


> Well, Oom's probably a vegetarian, and you're Jewish......
> .....burning bodies, fresh ones, anyway, smell like pork.


 
I think he may well be, most Gurkhas are Hindu but he didn't have to tell me with a grin on his face lol! I was sat there with tears in my eyes appreciating the moment when he just said that lol! I told him he had no feelings lol, he replied nah but he could have beaten Luke Skywalker any day, couldn't tell whether he meant it, I suspect he did ...and could lol!! Men!


----------



## grydth

Four guys walk into the fortress to get their friend back.... Confident that they won't do anything given the hopeless odds, the warlord kills the man in front of them.... whereupon Pike (William Holden) draws his pistol and blows the warlord away in front of his whole army. Yup, the end of The Wild Bunch.

It isn't for the glorified and graphic violence, though that's stunningly done. It's just that after all the half assed, half measures that are the inevitable staples of the news, all the guys we've left behind or left unavenged... its good to see this.... even though, of course, it is only a movie.:shooter:


----------



## BrandonLucas

Tez3 said:


> I think he may well be, most Gurkhas are Hindu but he didn't have to tell me with a grin on his face lol! I was sat there with tears in my eyes appreciating the moment when he just said that lol! I told him he had no feelings lol, he replied nah but he could have beaten Luke Skywalker any day, couldn't tell whether he meant it, I suspect he did ...and could lol!! Men!


 
Ok...if wer're going to get technical here...

Vader's body wouldn't have smelled any worse than hot metal and burning fabric...after all, according to Obi Wan, he's "more machine than man, wretched and evil."

So, what Luke actually would have smelled was the uniform of Vader burning, along with metal...the smell of burning flesh would have been in there, but not as strong.

But, that's only if we're getting technical....


----------



## Tez3

BrandonLucas said:


> Ok...if wer're going to get technical here...
> 
> Vader's body wouldn't have smelled any worse than hot metal and burning fabric...after all, according to Obi Wan, he's "more machine than man, wretched and evil."
> 
> So, what Luke actually would have smelled was the uniform of Vader burning, along with metal...the smell of burning flesh would have been in there, but not as strong.
> 
> But, that's only if we're getting technical....


 

Nice one, just at lunch time here rofl!! Ok then why did Obi Wan's body disappear when he was killed and not Darth Vaders?


----------



## MA-Caver

:-offtopicWarning: Thread hijacking in progress (need a cut and paste on to a new thread here)... 



Tez3 said:


> Nice one, just at lunch time here rofl!! Ok then why did Obi Wan's body disappear when he was killed and not Darth Vaders?


Something that was tried to explained in the prequels about what Qui-gon (theirs not ours) was studying on the force and found out how one could be "immortal" (after a fashion) but he hadn't quite perfected when the red horny toad killed him. Ben isolated and alone on Tatoonie (keeping an eye on Luke) had lots of time to study and learn and thus... well.. Even Yoda managed to learn it as well. 
Funny how Lucas seemed to forget to insert Qui-Gon-Jinn's personage next to the group at the end of ROTJ... after all he was the guy who FOUND Annie wasn't he?


----------



## chrispillertkd

It might not be *the* best scene of all time, but it's up there. In Kurosawa's _Seven Samurai_ there is a scene where Kyuzo duels another samurai using make-shift bokken. At the end of the duel the otehr samurai says it's a tie, but Kyuzo states that he, in fact, won. Insensed, the samurai challenges him again and even draws his blade all while Kambei says that the outcome was "so obvious." Having no choice, Kyuzo accepts the challenge. 

Kurosawa has the second duel play out as a carbon copy of the first and Kyuzo cuts down the challenger while remaining unscathed thus vindicating Kyuzo's and Kambei's claims (which , in turn illustrates the kind of knowledge Kambei has and the kind of skill Kyuzo possesses).

It is interesting to note that this scene, like a couple of others in the movie, are basically retellings of events fom Japan's martial arts' history.

You can view the scene at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NHrGc36Hu8&feature=related

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tez3

Was it The Seven Samurai where the dog is shown carrying off the severed hand? I can't remember the film but that scene sticks in my mind!


----------



## Kreth

Tez3 said:


> Was it The Seven Samurai where the dog is shown carrying off the severed hand? I can't remember the film but that scene sticks in my mind!


That was Yojimbo, another excellent Kurosawa movie...


----------



## Tez3

Kreth said:


> That was Yojimbo, another excellent Kurosawa movie...


 
Ah thanks, it's not my greatest scene but is certainly the most memorable.


----------



## bluekey88

So amny great scnees form so many movies...

The motorcycle escape scene from _The Great Escape_.

From _Animal House_, when they went to the road house..."May we dance wiff your dates?"  "We were just leaving!"

The final sequence in _The Godfather_, where they cut between the baptism of Michael's son and the death scenes of the various enemies of the Corleone family.

The mall car chase in the _Blues Brothers_...perhaps one of the greates car chase scenes ever.

The lectro-shock therapy treamtent scene from _A Beautiful Mind_ is quite disturbing and chilling for its realism.

The scene in the recent Will Smith movie_  I am Legend_ where he held his dog his only ocmpanion and then ahd to kill him as the dog turned...made me bawl like a baby.

I could literaloly go one for ever...so many great moments on film..

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Big Don

Tez3 said:


> Nice one, just at lunch time here rofl!! Ok then why did Obi Wan's body disappear when he was killed and not Darth Vaders?


Thanks for outing me as a Star Wars geek. 
Obi Wan didn't die. 
He became ONE with the FORCE, as did Yoda. Vader, otoh, was a s_ _theel and had to die for it before becoming ONE with the FORCE, as evidenced by his ½ transparent appearance at the end of  ROTJ.


----------



## Traditionalist

I was just shown an old movie by a friend who is a Western fanatic. The movie was Quiet Man with John Wayne and I thought the fight scene at the end was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Big Don

Not full scenes, but, memorable and great:
Casino:"That Irishman was one tough son of a *****, we even stuck ice picks in his _ _ _ _ _ and he still wouldn't talk, finally, we had to put his head in a vise..."

Pulp Fiction:
"Do they speak English in What?"
"What?"
"English, Mother (melon farmer) Do you speak it?"
"What"
"Say 'what' one more time"


----------



## Big Don

Traditionalist said:


> I was just shown an old movie by a friend who is a Western fanatic. The movie was Quiet Man with John Wayne and I thought the fight scene at the end was absolutely fantastic.


Yeah, well, you gotta love The Duke...


----------



## Brian Jones

Actually my favorite scene from "The Quiet Man" is when the Squire is about to sic his dogs on John Wayne "on the count of three"  Wayne's character, a former boxer, looks at Squire Donahere and says "Mister if you say three you'll never hear the man count ten."

Brian Jones


----------



## BrandonLucas

Another one of my favorites is basically 2 scenes that count as 1 for me...

In the movie Braveheart, when William Wallace is being tortured to death, and he sees his wife that was murdered, Murron, walk through the crowd and lock eyes with him, and he cries out "Freedom!!" as his last word...and then, the end fight scene, when Brenden Gleason's character, Hamish, throws Wallace's sword across the battlefield...

I'm tearing up right now just typing this...


----------



## CoryKS

"Kitty!"


----------



## Tames D

Twin Fist said:


> oh please
> 
> phoebe cates comming out of the pool in Fast Times at Ridgemont High
> 
> case closed


 If your a Phoebe Cates fan you might want to check out the scene in *'Paradise' *where she is walking on the beach. :erg:


----------



## Kreth

BrandonLucas said:


> ...Brenden Gleason...


Hard to believe that's the same guy who played Mad-Eye Moody in the Harry Potter movies...


----------



## BrandonLucas

Kreth said:


> Hard to believe that's the same guy who played Mad-Eye Moody in the Harry Potter movies...


 
Yeah, I know...

He is rather diverse.


----------



## exile

British actors are chameleons. You can look at the same one in five different pictures and fail to recognize that person in any two of them. 

A lot of their film actors have deep backgrounds in theatre. They're incredible at their craft. John Hurt is a perfect example: the actor is invisible, lost in the role completely. He simply _is_ whoever he's playing, so that there's no way to recognize him between two roles. And there are many others like that among 'em. Same with Robbie Coltrane, Bill Patterson or Emma Thompson. They're magicians with the roles they take on...


----------



## Kreth

Gary Oldman is another one, I've seen him described actually as "chameleonic." Brian Cox is yet another excellent (I almost hate to say) character actor. I've gone back and watched old movies that I had completely forgotten he was in (Uncle Argyle in Braveheart, anyone?) because he just became the role.


----------



## arnisador

exile said:


> British actors[...] They're incredible at their craft.



Yes, there really is a difference between exactly how they are good and how a Dustin Hoffman or Robert Redford is good.



> Robbie Coltrane



It took me a while to stop treating him as "just a comic actor" and I do agree he's both good and flexible.

I would add Bill Nighy and Alan Rickman to your list. I like Charles Dance but in fairness he's not quite in the same league.



Kreth said:


> Brian Cox



I thought he made an excellent Hannibal Lecter in _Manhunter_.


----------



## JBrainard

Taxi Driver: When, from a birds eye view, the camera pans over all of the carnage in the whore house caused be Denero (sic?) and ends with a close up of him simulating suicide with an imaginary pistol.
The entire movie is directed perfectly, but that scene always sticks out in my mind.


----------



## crushing

Blazing Saddles - The campfire scene.


----------



## zDom

I can come up with some ideas (the final fight of Sanjuro, for example) but ...

I'd still have to think over my *final* answer.


----------



## MA-Caver

History Of Violence David Cronenberg movie about a man trying to escape a past that won't let him go.

The coffee shop scene where the two killers get theirs by Viggo Mortensen (waits for the collective sighs from the women to pass ..... ) who turns out to be much more than he seems to be. 
It's shocking and gruesome to be sure... but even so, watching it again you can't help but say..."hell yeah! get those lowlifes"...


----------



## Big Don

I really love this one
A close second in the category: This
Just for old times sake The Sheriff is near


----------



## exile

arnisador said:


> Yes, there really is a difference between exactly how they are good and how a Dustin Hoffman or Robert Redford is good.



I know just what you mean... even when those guys are at their excellent best, you still have this lingering sense that it's DH or RR playing this or that character. When the people I mentioned, or others of their ilk are on-screen, you mostly have no clue who the actor is; the _character_typically intricate and many-sidedis what you see. 

I'm not putting anyone down, I hope that's clear. There are terrific American actors. But I think the imprint of the American studio system is inevitable. I think the British, because of their deep training on the stage, have more of an 'ensemble' attitude to their productions, no matter how eminent they are.  The celebrity spotlight that we take for granted from the long domination of Hollywood over the US movie world doesn't exist in the UK. It's a major cultural difference that keeps popping up whenever you compare acting in the two places.  





arnisador said:


> It took me a while to stop treating him as "just a comic actor" and I do agree he's both good and flexible.



Yes, exactlyhe stands out because he's just so... well, _big_... but he's just as protean and versatile as the others.



arnisador said:


> I would add Bill Nighy and Alan Rickman to your list. I like Charles Dance but in fairness he's not quite in the same league.



I don't know Nighy, but yes, Rickman is another one who seems to morph into a different being with every role. Dance I've only seen in one thing (that I can identify)in _Jewel in the Crown_, that infinitely heartbreaking series that may have been the best _Masterpiece Theatre_ production ever. I agree, he never quite attained the level of some of these others... but still, an excellent craftsman.  

I think the difference comes in part from the fact that for the Brits, live theatre is the default 'dojo' for training acting ability. And the first rule of the theatre is, _you can't do another take if you screw up. Everyone gets to see you do it!_


----------



## MA-Caver

I do think that currently for the last 10-15 even 20 years the Brits have been producing fine actors who morph into so many different types of characters. That is NOT a bad thing, it allows an actor to keep working, a director doesn't have to worry about if a particular actor can or cannot pull off a particular role. If one has shown themselves to be characteristically diverse and still pull off a great performance then it saves a lot of time and effort and makes the studio money. 
American actors have been pretty good but somewhat limited in the types of roles they can play... not all. Please note DiCaprio and remember his marvelous performance in What's Eating Gilbert Grape?, then going to roles such as Catch Me If You Can, The Aviator and so forth . Johnny Depp likewise has chameleon abilities, Edward Sissorhands, Willy Wonka, Sweeny Todd, Ichabod Crane, and of course Jack Sparrow just to name a few. 
Mind you we're only covering male actors so far, actresses are also coming out with fine performances and morphing abilities, one springs to mind is Keira Knightley. 

Still we are drifting from this thread and need to stay focused on *scenes*... we can do an actor/actress' thread ... no sweat.


----------



## exile

Here is another one of the great scenes, though I suspect not many will have seen it. At the very end of Tom Courtney's magnificent performance in _The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner_, having beaten, by craft, cunning and talent, the best runners on the exclusive private school's long distance team that he and his fellow juvenile offenders' detention center mates are competing against, he slows up and comes to a dead stop right before the finish line, and locks his slit-eyed gaze on the detention center head, a pious hypocrite who preaches discipline and character but has his thug wardens mercilessly beat young offenders who he wants to make an example of. As the exhausted lead runner from the toney rival school staggers past Courtney's character, the look on the head's face reflects, first bewilderment, then panic, desperation, and finally&#8212;when he meets Courtney's deadly meaningful gaze at last&#8212;recognition of the knife that this despised member of the underclass, valued only because of the head's own ambitions, is twisting in his guts. Almost immediately, we see the followup: Courtney's character, grimly engaged in the manual labor punishment he's been consigned to, wrestling with a gas mask that he's been assigned to dismantle... while the majestic chords of Blake's hymn _Jerusalem_ swell in the background. 

_I shall not cease 
From mental fight,
Nor shall my sword sleep in my hand,
Til we have built
Jerusalem
In England's green and pleasant land
_

Definitely, one of the great, powerful scenes in the history of film...

And, speaking of _Jerusalem_, who can forget the epic conclusion and soaring descant to the hymn in the finale of _Chariots of Fire_. Lest ye forget, here it is&#8212;and I dare anyone who's seen the film to try to watch this dry-eyed all the way through.


----------



## Hand Sword

Might sound silly, but from my generation..The Transformers movie (in '86 or 7) Megatron and the decepticons are killing many and destroying. Optimus prime rolls up, looks the scene over, and says "Megatron must be stopped! No Matter what the cost!" Then, he goes into action in a solo charge, kills a few decepticons, and has an ultimate battle with megatron!
The theater erupted! Sadly he gave his life to save us all in a dramatic moment!

Goofy? Yeah, but was significant-lol! They had to bring him back in the cartoon series due to the popularity!


----------



## Hand Sword

A second one of significance to me would be from the movie Gettysburg, where the confederates come out of the woods, line up and make Pickett's Charge!

Having been there and took the off route, where the confederates would have had to walk to get to where they were going, and made the charge, I know how long it took, how exposed you feel, and how brave they were!


----------



## AMP-RYU

Hand Sword said:


> A second one of significance to me would be from the movie Gettysburg, where the confederates come out of the woods, line up and make Pickett's Charge!
> 
> Having been there and took the off route, where the confederates would have had to walk to get to where they were going, and made the charge, I know how long it took, how exposed you feel, and how brave they were!


 

This sounds awesome!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Well there are a couple of scenes that come to mind, that are above the rest for me. Given that many mentioned are great in their own rights as well. 

I like the running gun battle in "Heat". It shows the absolute immediate violence of people getting killed and the reactions of people trying to stay alive and others trying to stop them. 


I also like a couple of scenes from Sin City with Marv. Marv pokes a guy in the eye and in the other in the throat. Both times getting them to move and get out of his way or fall down in extreme pain. I cheered see this movie in the theater. Those with me still cringe when someone mentions this movie. It was the simplicity and realism and what I have seen and used that connected with me. 


I have others for drama and romantic comedies and such, and even Friday the 13th in 3-D which I did not se much of as I was 13 and the 16-17 year girl next to me kept jumping into my lap during all the scary parts. After being surprised the first couple of times, I got to look forward to it.  Yes I was an adolesant 13 year old boy with a very nice looking girl in his lap.


----------



## MA-Caver

The three way gun fight in the last 10 minutes of "The Good, The Bad & The Ugly" 
[yt]sXldafIl5DQ[/yt] 


The tension that was built up during the 3 way, the music, ever tightening close ups on the eyes and the hands moving millimeter by millimeter to gain that 1/1000th of a second speed advantage in the draw. 
Followed of course by this great scene...
[yt]Uo91NtcvcsI&[/yt]
Great stuff. 
Including the search for the grave by Tuco running around and 'round the grave yard. Again the music had a lot to do with the effectiveness of that dizzying scene. 

Not to mention the full blown Civil War battle scene prior to all of that!

This is yet another movie where it'd be a blasphemy to remake/reboot/re whatever!


----------



## grydth

Earlier, Tuco has the classic line, " If you have to shoot.... then shoot. Don't talk."


----------



## Senjojutsu

CoryKS said:


> ...the chest-burster scene from Alien.


 
Less known, but I think just as good for shock value - is the "exploding head scene" from *Scanners (1981).*


*...and you call this a martial arts message board without this one:*

*Billy Jack (1971)* 
As Billy Jack is surrounded by Posner's thugs in the town park: 
Mr. Posner: You really think those Green Beret Karate tricks are gonna help you against all these boys? 
Billy Jack: Well, it doesn't look to me like I really have any choice now, does it? 
Mr. Posner: [laughing] That's right, you don't. 
Billy Jack: You know what I think I'm gonna do then? Just for the hell of it? 
Mr. Posner: Tell me. 
Billy Jack: I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... [points to Posner's right cheek] 
Billy Jack: ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it. 
Mr. Posner: Really? 
Billy Jack: Really. [kicks Posner's right cheek, sending him to the ground] 

*Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975):*

Scene III, Arthur, King of the who?, gets snagged in a political science discussion with the "bloody peasant" who says this gem:

_Well, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just 'cause some watery tart threw a sword at you! I mean, if I went 'round saying I was an emperor just because some moistened bint had lobbed a scimitar at me, they'd put me away!_ 

So much for the legend of Camelot...


----------



## MA-Caver

Senjojutsu said:


> So much for the legend of Camelot...


 yeah but what is LESS known is that is the actual way it happened!


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2

BrandonLucas said:


> It is a really hard decision, but I can give at least one of my all time favorites:
> 
> Star Wars
> Episode VI: Return of the Jedi
> 
> 2 scenes really stand out for me....the first one is where Luke is burning the body of Darth Vader, and the camera pans out to show the celebration going on around him, while he mourns the death of his father.
> 
> The second one is the scene in the *original *Episode VI in which Luke looks over from the party and sees Yoda, Obi Wan, and the *original* Anakin standing together in the force. Makes me shiver.
> 
> I would, however, like to note that I cannot stand Hayden Christianson...and I threw up in my mouth the first time I saw the edited version where they replaced the original Anakin with him. Hayden is one of the all time worst actors, right up there with Shatner. He was no Anakin.


I tend to agree with the celebration scene, but the newer one has a better soundtrack IMO, and when they topple the statue of Palpatine on Coruscant, I got those same shivers. haha.

In addition, I'm a fan of Lord of the Rings, and the scene in Return of the King where the Rohirrim line up to charge was just awesome.


----------



## Kreth

Senjojutsu said:


> *Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)*


This movie is full of great scenes. The Gorge of Eternal Peril, The Trojan Rabbit, Sir Lancelot killing half the attendees at a royal wedding to rescue what he thinks is a damsel in distress, the witch trial...


----------



## MA-Caver

HeartofJuyoMk2 said:


> In addition, I'm a fan of Lord of the Rings, and the scene in Return of the King where the Rohirrim line up to charge was just awesome.


Indeed it was what is awesome is that much of it wasn't CGI. Read somewhere that thousands of horsemen were hired to help the effect. Thankfully all horse falls were CGI. 
From that particular film I would have to choose Sam's carrying Frodo up the last leg of their climb on Mt. Doom as the most stirring. "C'mon Mr. Frodo, I can't carry it for you, but I can carry you!" 
The fade in fade outs of Frodo and Sam resting on a jut of rock were also well done leading one to think it was the end of the film (for many who did not read the books -- shame on them too :wink1: ) 

I still lament the lack of filming the "Scouring of the Shire" though it was shown briefly in the Mirror Of Galadriel.


----------



## zDom

Ok, here are two more candidates:

 The scene in which Obi Wan gives Luke his father's lightsaber.

 The scene in which Anakin asks Qui-Gon about his lightsaber.

I really, really like this exchange:

Anakin Skywalker: You're a Jedi Knight, aren't you?

Qui-Gon Jinn: What makes you think that?

Anakin Skywalker: I saw your laser sword. Only Jedi carry that kind of weapon.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

HeartofJuyoMk2 said:


> In addition, I'm a fan of Lord of the Rings, and the scene in Return of the King where the Rohirrim line up to charge was just awesome.


Two great LOTR moments:
"(pause)... And Rohan will answer! Muster the Rohirrim!"
"I am no man."

Also up there for great scenes:
*It's a Wonderful Life*- Jimmy Stewart (George Bailey) running down the street yelling to everyone once Bedford Falls has been put back the way it was.
*Rocky II*- Adrian to Rocky: "Win."


----------



## exile

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Two great LOTR moments:
> "(pause)... And Rohan will answer! Muster the Rohirrim!"
> "I am no man."


 
Right on both counts, Randy! (at least I_M_O )


----------



## Kreth

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Two great LOTR moments:
> "(pause)... And Rohan will answer! Muster the Rohirrim!"
> "I am no man."


What about "Fly, you fools!"?


----------



## chrispillertkd

Kreth said:


> What about "Fly, you fools!"?


 
That was a _great_ scene!

IIRC, they actually had changed the line in the theatrical release to "Run, you fools" but edited it in the special edition DVD release to "Fly, you fools" (the original line in the book).

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Hand Sword said:


> Might sound silly, but from my generation..The Transformers movie (in '86 or 7) Megatron and the decepticons are killing many and destroying. Optimus prime rolls up, looks the scene over, and says "Megatron must be stopped! No Matter what the cost!" Then, he goes into action in a solo charge, kills a few decepticons, and has an ultimate battle with megatron!
> The theater erupted! Sadly he gave his life to save us all in a dramatic moment!
> 
> Goofy? Yeah, but was significant-lol! They had to bring him back in the cartoon series due to the popularity!


 



"....You got the touch.........you got the POW-ERRRRR! *YEAH!....."*


----------



## searcher

LOTR:TT-when the battle for Rohan is gettingready to start and Gimli is wanting to know what is happening and Logolas answers, "Would you likeme to describe it to you or do you want me to get you a box."  Followed by Gimli laughing.

Sith vs. Jedi in Phantom Menace.

Remo Williams when Chun gets ready to train Remo.

Final battle in The 13th Warrior.

Any of the fight sequences in Return of Drunken Master.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

DISCLAIMER: These scenes were chosen because they happened to be the only ones fresh in my mind at the time of this posting. I've seen a lot of movies and may/might have revised my opinions at a later time.

Two scenes from the 2004 version of _The Punisher:_ 

* I misted up when Castle finally did come across the bodies of his wife/kid on that pier.

*The deleted scene near the end when Castle confronts his former best friend after it becomes known that it was HIM who sold out Castle/his family to the crime boss. You can really see it acted out that Castle's last connection to his former life is severed and it's Castle who lowered his eyes in mourning for his last friend, but it's the Punisher who opens them again.

Let me see if there's a youtube....nope. Such a shame.

Back with more.


----------

